# Honda rancher oil change help



## GAdeerhunter78

2007 honda rancher 420, what type of oil and do i fill it in the dipstick hole or the hole on the other side of the engine?
thanks


----------



## germag

You fill it through the dipstick hole.

You need Honda GN4 10w30 4-stroke oil (or equivalent). You need 3 quarts.


----------



## GAdeerhunter78

what is the other cap on the right side of the fourwheeler if your sitting on it


----------



## Backlasher82

GAdeerhunter78 said:


> what is the other cap on the right side of the fourwheeler if your sitting on it



Post a picture.


----------



## gamorris

you dont fill it through the dipstick hole - you will just make a mess - its the other cap on the other side. the owners manual says use honda oil - but if you read close it gives you the api specifications - which exactly match the API seal on automotive oil. Double check the owners manual for grade...

ps i have a 2006 rancher - good atv


----------



## Full Pull

Yea Honda wanted 7dollars a qt.
Pep boys has castrol 4c atv moto cycle oil for 3.00 a qt.
what a rip ha.


----------



## germag

gamorris said:


> you dont fill it through the dipstick hole - you will just make a mess - its the other cap on the other side. the owners manual says use honda oil - but if you read close it gives you the api specifications - which exactly match the API seal on automotive oil. Double check the owners manual for grade...
> 
> ps i have a 2006 rancher - good atv



Well...I have a 2007 Honda Rancher, just like the OPs....I'm sitting here looking at the Honda shop manual (61HP400)....page 4-13. It specifically says to fill through the "Filler cap/dipstick".....hence the name "_Filler cap/dipstick"_. That's the way I've filled the crankcase every time I've changed the oil and filter, and I've done it without "making a mess". 

And, since these machines have a wet clutch, you might want to be careful about what friction modifiers are in the automotive oils that you might substitute. I ruined a wet clutch on a motorcycle by substituting automotive oil one time. Even draining the automotive oil and refilling with the correct oil wouldn't stop it from slipping....I had to replace the fiber plates in the clutch. If I was going to try to save a few cents by substituting oils, I'd use one of the oils specifically formulated for motorcycles and ATVs that meets the JASO T 903 standards (MA in this case) rather than using automotive oil.


----------



## germag

Full Pull said:


> Yea Honda wanted 7dollars a qt.
> Pep boys has castrol 4c atv moto cycle oil for 3.00 a qt.
> what a rip ha.



That one should work fine.....just be careful with automotive oils.


----------



## 440Mopar

I think I can clear up the filler dip stick diagreements .  and 350 rancher has a dip stick on the right side and a filler plug on the left side.
   A 420 rancher has a filler plug dipstick all in one, like a 450 -400 honda


----------

